
Pastenib: The friendly Pastebin alternative - pastenib
Hey,<p>Today I launched pastenib.com - Designed to be an alternative for other pastebins due to it having fewer restrictions, such as:
UNLIMITED paste sizes. Seriously.
No captchas.
No tracking, profiling, or adverts.
Robot friendly: feel free to use Pastenib as a place for your IOT application to dump stuff.
Ultra-simple to use and optimized for speed.<p>Basically, it&#x27;s like every other Pastebin site out there, but without being unfair to the users. On pastenib, you can just paste your content and let us worry about everything else.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastenib.com
======
bifrost
How do you intend to deal with preventing your service from being used as C&C
for Malware/Bots? With no protection you'll likely get taken down by OVH
pretty quickly.

~~~
pastenib
Firstly, we have a redundant server for if OVH does decide to take us down,
OVH was basically just our starting point.

Secondly, we'll happily deal with any legal requests that get sent to us (will
be adding an email address and a report form later today/early tomorrow).
However, we're not just going to remove things on a whim like the other sites
out there.

Thanks for the question.

